# Good Plant Lfs?



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wondering what everyone's favourite places to shop for aquarium plants are. I'm looking for good selection and good prices. Not expecting both at the same place though.  so where does everyone like to get their plants? I'm hoping to find java fern and moss at good prices, as well as some more interesting plants to grow emersed.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I've purchased some nice plants from Aprils and Aquariums West. I see they have quite a variety of plants at King Eds now, but I've never actually purchased plants from there. I can't recall what I paid at Aquariums West, but I know I got a good deal from April for things like swords & crypts. 

If you want some regular java fern I have some you can have. You keep that stuff long enough it becomes a weed, I swear!

My schedule is pretty tight at the moment (selling & buying a home), but pm me your contact info and we'll see if we can work out a time for you to come get some fern. Every couple weeks during a water change I'll pull fistfuls of the stuff from my tank and just throw it in the garden to compost.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Rogers in surrey usually has the best selection and prices. He sells them fast once the plants arrive. So best bet is to call first. He also does buy 3 get 1 free and they are all $5.99 

King eds does have a big selection but many are bog plants and won't survive emersed. Also they are all freshly cut so they don't have any roots. The success rate once you bring them home is low


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I am not a plant guy, but Roger's Aquatics usually has a pretty good selection of snail free plants in stock.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Aquarium West has all the Tropica plants and you can order specific one as long as it is allow to import into Canada. (I believe Aquarium West receive shipment from Tropica every 2 weeks.)

Pet Culture and Island pet in Richmond on no3 road also carry plants. April's aquarium and King ED in Burnaby have good selection as well.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I often go to King Ed as I live really close. I remember Rogers having quite a bit, but it's good to hear confirmation before I go out there. I'll check out April's, too! Aquariums West is way out of my price range. I bought some mosses there, just because they're tricky to find, though. I'm always looking to buy different types of aquatic moss, so if anyone has some, feel free to PM me.

Daryl, I'd love to take you up on that offer. I'd happily pay you for them, too. I'll send you a PM.


----------

